# Has any couple recovered from infidelity? HELP!



## lteagles (Sep 1, 2008)

You may have read my initial post about my current situation.

I'm just wondering if you have been through my situation and had a happy ending? How did you two do it is what I want to learn.

I am moving out of my home tomorrow and if anything, I hope to learn from successful couples on how they salvaged the marriage.

Please help!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

This might help you.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/389-infidelity-repair-thesis.html

draconis


----------



## lteagles (Sep 1, 2008)

You seem to be a keen member in this forum. Would you want to try having a word with my wife? Do you think you can help persuade her to give me another shot in our lives?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

lteagles said:


> You seem to be a keen member in this forum. Would you want to try having a word with my wife? Do you think you can help persuade her to give me another shot in our lives?


I might be able to talk to her, but it depends on were she sees things really. It also means that your life style would have to change as proof that all this foolishness is over and that you have and will change and nver do this or anything like it again.

If it helps I will talk to her, but it will not be a factor to chang her mind, just give her options that might save the relationship.

I think the fact that your sister-in-law caught you means she also has presure from he family as I would bet they all know.

But I can talk to her.

draconis


----------

